

NYU Startup Week - maxstoller
http://techatnyu.com/nyu-startup-week
I'm one of the students behind an organization at NYU called Tech@NYU.  We're hosting our second startup week.  You may want to check out one of our events if you're in the NYC area.  They're all free to attend.
======
maxstoller
I'm one of the students behind an organization at NYU called Tech@NYU. We're
hosting our second startup week. Feel free to check out our events if you're
in the NYC area.

------
DTrejo
On a related note, HackNY is next weekend, and I'll be there along with a few
of my friends.

<http://hackny.org/a/>

~~~
endtime
I'll be there as well, as a tech ambassador...looking forward to it!

~~~
DTrejo
Awesome, looking forward to meeting you. What company are you with?

~~~
endtime
Ah, my company isn't presenting - Evan Korth invited me when we met a few
weeks ago and I'm coming mostly for networking reasons (and maybe a little
light recruiting).

------
jss547
This seems to be an incredible opportunity for students to get a taste of the
NYC tech/start-up scene. What a roster.

Congrats and thanks to Tech@NYU for putting together this event.

I'm currently studying abroad in Shanghai -- any chance of the panel
discussions being recorded or broadcast in some way?

~~~
maxstoller
Thanks a lot for the support. We're going to do our best to record all of the
panels. Check techatnyu.com next week for links to the recordings.

------
talsaf
This sounds awesome!

Man I keep hearing about NYU in the news -- Diaspora*, hackathons, venture
funds, etc... Good stuff!

Sounds like they're cementing themselves at the east-coast capital for tech.

~~~
trevor99
NYU is hustling but we'll see if they can really keep this going

------
JJMalina
More colleges need these types of events. NYC schools like NYU and Columbia
definitely have an advantage by having direct access to the NYC tech scene.

------
blackrabbit
really good stuff! it's nice to see colleges finally adopting a new type of
student and entrepreneur!

